# Samsung Mesmerize Hardware and Baseband Version Unknown Fix



## netman74501 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am writing this here in hopes that it will help someone in the future. I searched high and low on XDA Developers, Howard Forums, Android Forums, SDX-Developers, Google, etc. when this happened to me and did not find an answer. I solved my problem by shear dumb luck.

*First, Some Background On Exactly What I Did Wrong*

I wrongly flashed my Samsung Mesmerize from USCC using ODIN and no longer had the recovery option (I had Re-partition, Phone EFS Clear and Phone Bootloader Update all checked; stupid move; I know that now but, in my defense I was following [bad] instructions I had found). The system wouldn't even show the Samsung logo so I assume the bootloader was completely gone too. The only option that still worked was emergency mode and simply re-flashing EH09 wasn't working. So, in emergency mode and using ODIN, I downgraded to Eclair (found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=881064). Upon reboot, the phone ran through the formatting and wiping of data, then proceeded to boot up. Yeah! Not outta the woods yet though...

*The Problem*

This is where I couldn't find an answer anywhere: Once booted, I received no signal and was having multiple force closes of TWLauncher. I then proceeded to use ODIN to do an upgrade to EH09 but, had it was a no go. I still had no signal but, the force closes had stopped and I was able to get to the Settings menu only to find that under "About Phone" the Hardware and Baseband version said "Unknown". I went into a frenzy, trying everything I could think of.

*The Solution*

After a few hours of re-flashing Eclair and EH09 (that I got from the forums and was not pre-rooted) along with others, I decided as a last attempt to re-flash to Eclair one last time and then try using ODIN (since the Samsung Update Tool would hang at "MODEM" and go no further) to flash the EH09 file *from the Samsung Update Tool's directory*. I figured it couldn't hurt anything to try it since the phone was useless and the file should be the exact same as what I downloaded form the forums. Well, I guess it wasn't cause it worked. My phone was then able to dial but, had no data. For this I just had to re-activate it by dialing *228 and my phone was back, fully operational.

I don't know what the difference is between the files on the various forums and the file in the Samsung Update Tool's directory but, it'd have been nice if someone else would have had an answer to my scenario already as I am not the only one that has had this problem. Several have had the problem but, no solution has been posted... until now. :grin3:

I wasted ~8hrs on this one problem.


----------



## TheHobbyist (Aug 2, 2011)

It sounds like you also needed to Odin a modem for your phone to get you back up and running. The difference between the two packages was most likely the inclusion of a modem. Just some more info for ya. You can find links to different modems in the various forums you mentioned.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

I would agree about the package being incomplete. If r open a FULL Odin it should have at least 9 files, and may havE more if it includes the bootloader(s). If you every have this issue again try opening the tar file like a compressed archive (tip: cuz it IS) and see if it's a full package. I have found that the fascinate eclair has a few more files than the mesmerize eclair.

Thanks for the helpful post and I hope it saves someones bacon


----------



## netman74501 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, I had come to the same conclusion that I needed to flash the modem.bin file when I was searching but, could not find a standalone one (I only briefly searched this since I wasn't sure that is what it was). Also, the EH09 file I had downloaded from the forums already has the modem.bin file in it. There must be something else that is different. Nonetheless, I hope that my experience will help some poor soul that ends up in the same boat that I was in.


----------

